# Which Sand From Lowes to Fill Core Aeration Holes?



## Cdub5_ (Jun 12, 2019)

I've core areated an aera in my backyard. What would be an ideal sand from Lowes or Home Depot to fill these hole up with? I'm not leveling at this point, just get some sand in my soil.
Thanks!!


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

How big an area did you aerate?


----------



## Cdub5_ (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

You core aerated bare dirt?

.


----------



## Cdub5_ (Jun 12, 2019)

I'm in the middle of a reno and am about to seed


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

I aerated bare dirt before seeding. Best thing i did

It make the sprouting grass look like rows of vegies and it is like grass plug effect where it grows from a central bunch and then spreads out with the runners.


----------



## Easyluck (Feb 5, 2019)

I know asked about sand but I would consider filling the holes with black kow manure from Lowe's. If you choose sand a coarser sand would probably be best.


----------



## Cdub5_ (Jun 12, 2019)

I hadn't thought about manure. Does it smell?? haha My neighbors might not like that. Besides, I have bags and bags of Milorganite in that soil so I'm not really hurting for more crap in my yard 
You are right about a coarse sand. I'll just see what they have that's coarser than their play sand


----------



## Jeremy3292 (Apr 30, 2020)

Why do you need to fill the holes? Isn't the point of aerating to let the soil breathe...


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

@Cdub5_ i have tried both the play sand and the kwikcrete sand. The play sand was just to fine. It didn't do well. The other was more coarse and seemed to level better. I'm sure neither is ideal but I'd go with the kwikcrete.


----------



## Mister Bill (Apr 12, 2019)

Jeremy3292 said:


> Why do you need to fill the holes? Isn't the point of aerating to let the soil breathe...


This. The whole purpose of aerating is to allow the core holes to relieve compaction in the soil by allowing the surrounding soil of the core hole to expand and cave into itself. Filling the core holes negates this and provides zero benefit. Believing sand will allow air/water to reach the roots is a myth, as loosened soil across the entire lawn rather than pressure points, will do this better and more evenly.


----------



## Cdub5_ (Jun 12, 2019)

Ok then, the sand is for leveling. If it so happens to fall into the holes, then so be it :thumbup:


----------



## Cdub5_ (Jun 12, 2019)

Anyways, I ended up getting 5 bags of the Qwikrete brand sand for just over $4 a bag. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

I like the rough sand because it doesn't go as hydrophobic like beach or play sand

"IN MY SOIL"


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Washed plaster sand


----------

